# Trying for my 3rd xx



## Alana (Sep 6, 2011)

hiya am Alana am 23 i had my son at age 17 and my daughter at age 21 and i was not a type1 diabetic during both my pregnancies when my daughter was 9months i got type1 diabetes and have has it now for over two years 
we are wanting to try for another baby but i am very scared iv heard loads of bad stories xx

I am on Humalog and also levemir xxx


----------



## Northerner (Sep 6, 2011)

Hi Alana, I just replied to your other post  Hopefully some of our Mums will be along soon to reassure you!  If you browse through this Pregnancy section you'll see that there have been lots of lovely babies born over the years to diabetic mums


----------



## Monkey (Sep 6, 2011)

Hello, and welcome! Have a chat to your diabetes team about ttc in pregnancy (apols if you already have!) as they'll be able to give you lots of advice / guidance / support. Good luck!


----------



## MrsCLH (Sep 6, 2011)

Hi alana, I second what monkey said, get referred to a pre conception clinic, probably by your dsn. They will talk you through what sort of pre and post meal blood sugars you need to be achieving. You also need to take a prescription dose of folic acid for 3 months before u conceive, speak to your gp. And dont listen to the negative stories, obviously its good to be aware of the risks but if your control is good there is no reason why you cant have a perfectly normal pregnancy and a healthy baby. Dont get me wrong, its hard, its a huge commitment and some days you'll be frustrated, some days you'll feel guilty but you can do it! Like u I was scared to death, I thought having a baby with type 1 was an impossible dream but its not, im 37 weeks now and so far so good  this forum is great, whatever happens during your pregnancy, it will have happened to someone on here too and that is so reassuring. keep us posted! Mrs h xx


----------



## Lizzzie (Sep 8, 2011)

Hi Alana

Don't be scared. Im surfing tar levela he web over the top of a half nursing / half sleeping lovely baby girl who was born 5 months ago,  fine, my diabetes not a problem.  Two major points, already been made: 1) get you diabetic control as good as you can b4 starting, aim forA1bc of 6 if you can. 2) Drs advise much-higher-than-normal  folic acid doses for 3 months .  To sort both things out, talk to your DSN or your gp (and get referred to dsn if you don't have one).

Your sugar levels go a bit crazy in pregnancy but if you make sure you have good medical support, you'll be fine. (If you can't get referred to a dsn, make a fuss til you do. it's worth it)


----------



## allana (Dec 12, 2011)

Hi Alana,

My name is Allana aswell lol and I'm also type 1. I have a little girl who is 17months and we are trying for our 2nd.. Try not to worry about being preg with type 1 you just have to be careful and make sure your bs are in control. Its also a good idea to go to precon clinic b4 you start trying. Hope this helps xx


----------



## PhoebeC (Dec 13, 2011)

Hi,

My little one is nearly one, yey!

I had a horrid pregnancy, even though ive always had good control and my hb1ac was very good while pregnant.

Got pre-clampsia at 34 weeks, she was born 2 days later.

Saying that we didnt plan.

I wouldnt change a thing, shes fit and healthy and so am i , but it was hard work. And my hubby will ever let me go through it again, even ifi want to.

Its not impossible at all, and as diabetics we do get look after. Lots of help out there and on here xx


----------

